# iPhone4S availability thread.



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

*iPhone4S availability thread. - Toronto*

Maybe this would be a good place to post iPhone4S availability. Anyone that happens to buy or find out about availability could help other members looking to find one.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

No stock at Square One today. They "might get some in" tomorrow but no guarantees.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Anyone know about Mapleview? Looking for off-contract 64gb black.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Waterloo? White 64?


----------



## steve.thomp (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking for the white 16 gb in Hamilton. Called a couple places and they're out.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

I was in Yorkdale on Sunday and they had none - but did have the 4 at the old pricing.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Apple Stores are now going "reservations only" for the iPhone 4S. It starts today after 9pm, and you can reserve the phone right at 9pm online and then pick it up the next day at the store:

Apple (Canada) - iPhone 4S - Buy directly from Apple in store or online.



ChilBear said:


> I was in Yorkdale on Sunday and they had none - but did have the 4 at the old pricing.


Old Pricing?

The iPhone 4 8GB models are $99 on 3-year-contract or $549 unlocked. 

The 16GB iPhone 4 clearance models are on for $599 unlocked (they used to be $679) I know this 'cause a friend of mine picked up the last one at Eaton Centre on the weekend.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I prefer the reservation system as it saves a lot of time and frustration.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Are you all looking for unlocked phones right from Apple or from carriers? A friend of mine works at a rogers store in Kitchener, and said they slightly less then their stock on release day. Seems most of the sales were all pre orders. Not as much panic to get them from a Rogers store... at least his. Not sure if that is the same for most rogers stores.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

wonderings said:


> Are you all looking for unlocked phones right from Apple or from carriers? A friend of mine works at a rogers store in Kitchener, and said they slightly less then their stock on release day. Seems most of the sales were all pre orders. Not as much panic to get them from a Rogers store... at least his. Not sure if that is the same for most rogers stores.


Apple Stores will sell you the unlocked ones or the carried locked contract-priced ones. It's just the convenience of the reservation system that is nice at the Apple Store, versus hunting around.

But your point stands, there may be stock still at lesser-travelled carrier stores, especially in areas where getting to an Apple Store is far or annoying.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

The reservation system worked well for me today. Reserved my phone last night at 9:00pm, and today I was in and out of the Apple store at Square One in about 5 minutes flat. No lineup, no waiting around. Got the black 32GB version, unlocked.

I'm guessing that the reason they didn't start doing reservations till now, was so that there would be big lines and crowds for the opening day / opening weekend. Which makes sense from a marketing / hype point of view.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wait what?

How could you reserve last night, and have them have it ready in 1 day? It's like a huge back order.


----------



## demarco (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but rogers may say they are "reserving" it for you. But an employee gave me a heads up by saying they will sell their iphones to the first people who come in and ask for them, even if they have one reserved for you, they might sell it on you.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Rather than having big lines and crowds at the stores every day asking if there's any stock around, the Apple stores in Canada and USA are only selling iPhone 4S now via reservations. Every night at 9pm they start taking reservations for the following day's stock. Follow the link posted above by firefly - you select your store then it shows you what models are available. You pick which one you want, then put in your info, select a time, and then it gives you a confirmation.

You then go in to the store at the time you selected, (bring a printout of your confirmation email to speed things up a bit) and just talk to one of the blue-shirted people. They grab your phone, ring you up, and you're done. I expect it might take a bit longer if you are going through a carrier, or if you want them to do the set-up for you. But you still get the personal one-on-one service with the reservation.

The 1 to 2 week backlog is through the online order system. I did place an online order on Friday the 14th, but it wasn't due to ship till late next week. I cancelled that order since I managed to get through with the reservation / in-store pickup.

Cheers!


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow AWESOME!

I'm way too late today... but it'll be interesting to see which way will be faster over the next few days.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Tried to reserve one tonight. They only had 32g black and white at Conestoga and when I tries to reserve one from my iPad it FAILED at the final step!! The confirm button didn't respond. By the time my computer was up they were all gone. 

I tried multiple times from the iPad. No luck. Very disappointing.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I haven't given in yet to buying one but the reservation system is something that Apple deserves applause for.

Note to Bell, Rogers, Telus - who all have retail presence - make it easy on YOUR customers.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I think you need to be ready on their reservation system for right at 9:00, and then get through the rest of the process fairly quickly.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah for something like this I wouldn't be using an iPad to do the reservation. The quickest way to reserve is gonna be on an actual computer.


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Late yesterday, my black 16GB iPhone4S arrived via UPS to my door. I had emailed my Rogers contact this past Saturday and asked if I could change my iPhone preference to white. Seems the phone had already shipped and today I spoke to my representative at Rogers who informed me that the white phones were on backorder. I'm not surprised by that.
I have not opened my iPhone yet....I do have _some_ patience. 

He suggested that I make an appointment with the Genius Bar and bring my unopened phone in and explain that I had changed my mind and would like a white iPhone4S. I am willing to wait if needs be and hopefully this will work out.
This will be my first iPhone so I am pretty psyched. 

ETA: I did make a visit to the Fairview Apple store and spoke to the salesperson I usually deal with and he informed me that I would be waiting a long time for a white iPhone4S so decided to keep the black one Rogers sent me. 
I just feel lucky to have one now and am enjoying using it.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Online reservation system is a bit frustrating. The system keeps going down, even the odd time I am able to select a phone, by the time i get to the log gin page it crashes, and when i go back the selection is gone. Oh GTA, how it's demand is so high.

Anyone else have much luck?

I'm wondering if the stock comes back online after 30-45 minutes... i.e. I select a phone, its now taken out of the system... the system then hangs in limbo waiting for me to log gin and follow through... but if I keep getting the website down error, I wonder if there is a timeout mechanism and it puts the phone back online.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Yeah, I'm giving up for tonight. This is a crazy system of reserving an iPhone. Why make it at a specified time? It guarantees an overload of the system. 

The inability to handle the load of people makes me leery of how Apple is poised to handle cloud based services.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't think anyone is leery about the cloud based services. It's not like everyone will be spamming at the same time... it'll just be a huge bandwidth hog.

It's just this reservation system causes a ddos attack on their servers... in short it's a giant crapshoot, never know if it'll go through and work for you.

I'll still keep at it until fido delivers my phone I reserved. One way or another I'm going to get a new phone... lol


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oddly enough I found a trick to get right to phone selection... only by the time I figured it out 32gb and 64gb black were sold out.

Most frustrating part is that Yorkdale isn't working tonight. All the other stores are... Yorkdale location is still fudging up an hour after the fact...


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

i'm not picking my 32GB Black up from the Pickering ROgers store.. its being shipped there and I'm cancelling..


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have been trying every night since saturday to get the online reservation to work, with no luck. Either its down, or the site is not loading properly. Tonight, I get to choose my province and store (waterloo), click next and it shows all the Apple products, the only one available is the iPhone, I click that, it just reloads the same page.

This is a very frustrating process, and doesnt help the "It just works" slogan, even though its not necessarily a Mac, but its still the image of the company.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm still waiting on my fido to ship... I'm like 800 in cue... not bad considering i was #4000 early last week.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

wonderings said:


> I have been trying every night since saturday to get the online reservation to work, with no luck. Either its down, or the site is not loading properly. Tonight, I get to choose my province and store (waterloo), click next and it shows all the Apple products, the only one available is the iPhone, I click that, it just reloads the same page.
> 
> This is a very frustrating process, and doesnt help the "It just works" slogan, even though its not necessarily a Mac, but its still the image of the company.


Yup I'm getting the same issue for the yorkdale location in toronto. All the other stores work here, just that one doesn't...

I suspect it means the store didn't get any stock.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Bell, Telus, Futureshop, etc... all very well stocked for the most part. In fact my brother who ordered after me just got his Bell iP4S delivered today.

Seems to be an issue with Fido/Rogers.


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

VNJ85 said:


> Bell, Telus, Futureshop, etc... all very well stocked for the most part. In fact my brother who ordered after me just got his Bell iP4S delivered today.
> 
> Seems to be an issue with Fido/Rogers.


I ordered my iPhone 4S through my Rogers representative on October 10th and it was delivered to my door on October 19th.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow... I got through tonight.... Reserved a 32g black from the eaton centre downtown.... got the confirmation email.


Ok so... I also just checked my fido.ca reservation status... it says in progress.... does that mean they've shipped my iphone4s??


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

VNJ85 said:


> Wow... I got through tonight.... Reserved a 32g black from the eaton centre downtown.... got the confirmation email.
> 
> 
> Ok so... I also just checked my fido.ca reservation status... it says in progress.... does that mean they've shipped my iphone4s??


if its shipped, there should be a "shipped" notification. Thats standard with anyplace I have ordered online from.

I got through tonight as well and reserved a 16 gig black 4S. Was a pain in the butt as previous nights. Server constantly down, then I would get through, select a phone, it would spin and spin and spin, then go down. Did that multiple times. Eventually got through to the confirm and log in, then it would go down there as well. Took about 25 mins of actually being on the site going back and forth to eventually get my confirmation.

A good time fill during a long meeting


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Well it certainly doesn't allow me to cancel my reservation, which it used to allow me to do... So I'm still clueless as to what In Progress means. It also doesn't show me a cue number.

Anyhow, for those still trying.

I used this link to get to the reservation quicker.

http://reserve.apple.com/WebObjects...roduct?lang=en&country=CA&prelaunch=MD237C/A+

I used the + at the end... I found it got me through faster then without.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Gee.. I just tried the reservation system, selected chinook centre as my apple store, and it seems that they are out of everything according to the screen grab


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

VNJ85 said:


> Well it certainly doesn't allow me to cancel my reservation, which it used to allow me to do... So I'm still clueless as to what In Progress means. It also doesn't show me a cue number.
> 
> Anyhow, for those still trying.
> 
> ...


Wow, I just tried your link and it brings up the first page of the reservation system for *iPad *!

Z.


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

zarquon said:


> Wow, I just tried your link and it brings up the first page of the reservation system for *iPad *!
> 
> Z.


If you fill in the location/store popup fields and then click the "next" button, the following page is the "choose product" page -- iPhone is in there...


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Daniel911 said:


> If you fill in the location/store popup fields and then click the "next" button, the following page is the "choose product" page -- iPhone is in there...


Yes, and then just as Garry posted, it shows all apple products, and there are all unavailable.

I was trying to get through the order process last night, and it really does seem that Apple's system is messed up.

Z.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

zarquon said:


> Yes, and then just as Garry posted, it shows all apple products, and there are all unavailable.
> 
> I was trying to get through the order process last night, and it really does seem that Apple's system is messed up.
> 
> Z.


I was having the same problem. If a screen showed up with all the products, it never worked and always showed them all as unavailable. Makes you wonder what they sell?

Took me over 20 mins of going back, restarting, going back restarting. Eventually I got the iPhone page where I could select the model I wanted, then server down when I try and login to confirm the order. Repeat frustrating process of server down, or almost getting in. Finally I got through, but it takes some work. Not a pleasant experience, thats for sure.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

My theory was that less people are trying to reserve an iPad then the iPhone4S (in fact, no one is). Therefore the loading page for store selection has a greater chance of loading for iPad then for the iPhone4S.

Hence using the iPad loading page works way more often then the iPhone.

Since iPads are in stock and not on reserve, the page loads all store items. Or perhaps they changed it as of the other day... 

Anyhow I found more times then not, the page loaded and I was able to select the iPhone4S of my choice... and I was able to view several stores too.

So while everyone is busy spamming the heck out of the selection page, I already whistled past using the iPad reserve version.

I won't lie, I had to open a lot of tabs, and it didn't function right away. There were several down pages... Probably took me about 10-15 minutes to get my reservation in.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I just reserved 2 for anyone that wants. I figured I'd try and reserve for fun tonight.. since it was so easy yesterday... spent 5 minutes and reserved a 32gb black and a 16gb white from the eaton centre. anyone want them?

I guess this is my way of trying to give back to ehmac community..


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

VNJ85 said:


> I just reserved 2 for anyone that wants. I figured I'd try and reserve for fun tonight.. since it was so easy yesterday... spent 5 minutes and reserved a 32gb black and a 16gb white from the eaton centre. anyone want them?
> 
> I guess this is my way of trying to give back to ehmac community..


your reserving phones that you don't intend to buy?

That doesn't seem like it will help but just cause people not to be able to pick one up as the reservation will say there is none left. Also you show ID when you pick them up, so you intend to go with anyone to pick up with them?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, I would go down and meet whoever since I'm there anyways in the morning for work. I only did it because I was curious if the day before was a fluke or if I legitimately found a better way to reserve. Apparently for me it's a better way, and it works.

Regardless it doesn't matter anymore, I cancelled my reservation after a few hours because of lack of interest. So some lucky guy/gal snatched them up by now.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

VNJ85 said:


> Yes, I would go down and meet whoever since I'm there anyways in the morning for work. I only did it because I was curious if the day before was a fluke or if I legitimately found a better way to reserve. Apparently for me it's a better way, and it works.
> 
> Regardless it doesn't matter anymore, I cancelled my reservation after a few hours because of lack of interest. So some lucky guy/gal snatched them up by now.


As people get their new iPhones, it will get easier for the online reservation. I bet in a few weeks there will not be a need for online reservations and you can just walk in.

I picked up my 4S yesterday. Its not a huge step up from the 4, the speed is faster but I don't notice it all that much.

Siri is great, and is the future of phones, computers and iPads etc. Just wish we had the same functionality as the States.

I have not tried out the camera yet, but judging on my friends 4S, its a real improvement on an already great camera in the 4.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

If anyone is in Ottawa and looking to get a 4S today or tomorrow, I have a brand new unlocked and sealed 16GB White. Will sell at cost (740). Not looking to make profit. Just PM me and can meet up today downtown.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks like the Ottawa store has some 32GB white ones in stock. I'd love to get the 64GB in either colour. Just waiting to see that go up. Hopefully sometime over the next few days.

(please post here if anyone in the Ottawa area managed to find any at a Rogers store).


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Just booked a white 32MB online for the West Edmonton Mall location. Which is great, except I'd really like a black one. Can I embrace my feminine side, or do I wait it out?


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

haha

I don't think the white is that gender-specific actually. I do prefer the black, but if I see a 64GB white one available I'll jump on it.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

jaline said:


> haha
> 
> I don't think the white is that gender-specific actually. I do prefer the black, but if I see a 64GB white one available I'll jump on it.


Decided to donate my spot in line to some other lucky customer instead. Truthfully, I'd kind of like to see this battery-drain problem fixed before I plunk my money down. Plus I want a black one.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

My reservation arrived a few days ago. Rogers required I upgrade my data from the $10 flex data to the $25 gig plan. This adds another $190 to $540 to the cost of my phone. more than I am prepared to pay for a small upgrade. I will wait for the 5. 

I left it for someone else.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

Fido will charge you full Apple Store retail price for the 4s if you decide you'd rather not have data. Problem is when you buy the phone for full retail from Fido it's still locked to Fido!! What's the point in doing that! 

You might as well buy an unlocked version from the Apple Store for the same amount of money.

And these people trying to sell their locked upgrades on Craigslist for the same price or more than what you could get the unlocked version for from Apple! If you pay $269 or $369 for a 32 or 64gb iPhone I guess it's worth a try to make a tidy profit.


----------

